
Entrepreneurs Plan To Legalize and Monetize Illegal Music - Uncle_Sam
http://torrentfreak.com/entrepreneurs-plan-to-legalize-and-monetize-illegal-music-110414/
======
Construct
So the software identifies the song being played, reports the song back to a
master server to determine the rightful owner, then displays an advertisement
from which the revenue is shared with the copyright owner?

Why would any pirate even consider using this player when everyone already has
ad-free options available? Also, anyone who uses this player or plug-in is
handing the record companies a list of their music files and how often they
listen to them. Even worse, this is all done under the pretense that the end-
user hasn't actually purchased the music files.

Either this is business plan is missing some important element, or I'm missing
something.

~~~
HyprMusic
I think the idea is to make it so you don't have a choice.

~~~
buro9
To force every player out there to do this?

How would it know when you own the CD and have ripped it yourself?

I guess you could always just detach it from the network.

~~~
dfox
it is probably more interesting to ask how one forces severy player to
implement this. By making players without this "feature" somehow illegal?
Illegal to sell or distribute? Illegal to make? How one would enforce that.
Also obtaining content by legally questionable means is essentialy same thing
as using "illegal" player. Also it seems to me that it is easier to go after
file sharers (there is somebody whose rights are violated) than after
users/distributors/makers of some software (who exactly is victim of that?).

------
drblast
Probably won't work.

The only way to make this work is remove the incentive. If I could sell "used"
mp3's back to iTunes, for example, I'd be less inclined to share them with the
world for free.

So a filesharing system that tracks what users upload and download, and lets
users auction off "used" media an equivalent number of times gets the users on
the same side as the music companies.

Now you have the idea, go make millions :-) If you do, however, I'd appreciate
if you buy me a house in St. Thomas.

~~~
chc
That would not put you on the same side. They would say that's exactly the
same thing as the illegal file-sharing it's meant to be an alternative to.

~~~
drblast
"On the same side" in the sense that I'd be opposed to file-sharing as it
cheapens the value of the thing I own, not in the sense that I'm golfing with
Warner Bros. executives every Tuesday.

------
_delirium
Sounds a lot like YouTube's opt-in solution, where copyright owners can submit
a database of material to ID, and when it's identified, have it labeled as
theirs and have ads slapped on it
([http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=8...](http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=83766)).

~~~
dy
You can't make this work unless you control the distribution channel (like
Youtube). These guys have no shot in hell unless they get someone like Apple
to sign on (which is a non-starter).

------
monochromatic
Where's the incentive to use the new adware-laden player that reports back to
the RIAA? I think I'll just stick with what I'm using now, thanks.

------
edoloughlin
Strikes me as a marketing spin on an old idea rather than an innovative new
product. They've figured out a way to make playing 'pirated' music palatable
to the studios (maybe). Good luck to them.

------
MikeHo
Similar to Vevo on youtube..

